# Doc says my BP is too high



## four20 (Jan 27, 2016)

Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.

My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

Get a monitor and take it everyday,the V.A. just gave me one my Dr. said I have high,and a prescription.Comes down to I have high on one side low on the other.So she said just keep the med in case I need it.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree with Richie.

Get a monitor & take it yourself several times a day.

My blood pressure is always normal, except when I get it taken at the Dr.'s office.

It's called white coat syndrome. Very common.

Al


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have that. I go back o to be dr  get there in time then wait half a day to see him.  Yeah my BP is up. I'm pissed by the time I get in.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2016)

I have some bp issues too and i found the best thing to lower my bp so far has been cutting down/out caffeine. Its impacts my bp so much more than sodium etc. try to cut back your caffeine intake and see if that doesn't make a difference.

happy smoking

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe time to experiment with dehydrating fruits and peppers to grind up for rubs!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150084/no-salt-blueberry-cherry-rubbed-baby-backs-q-view-review


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 27, 2016)

Caffeine can make a difference. Also getting enough sleep.


----------



## four20 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don’t do coffee. but gotta have my mountain dew in the morning. I kinda think their machine is broken. I have seen my BP 180 over 155, but that was after a meth head neighbour flipped out hearing voices and I got busted in the chops trying to help his elderly mother get him calm.


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 29, 2016)

That Mountain Dew (high octane) is great but it has more caffeine in it than coffee. My go to drink when sluggish. Between the sugar and the caffeine its like a can of spinach.


----------



## joe black (Jan 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Get a monitor and take it everyday,the V.A. just gave me one my Dr. said I have high,and a prescription.Comes down to I have high on one side low on the other.So she said just keep the med in case I need it.
> Richie




C'mon Richie, high on one side and low on the other?????  This sounds like a start to something like wrap vs. not or electric vs. stick burner.


Dennis,  Whatever you do, take care of it and do what the Dr. says.  There are way too many butts and racks of ribs to check out too early.  Besides,  all wives need someone to keep them in line.

Take care, my friend,  Joe.Thumbs Up


----------



## joe black (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry Donnie, I typed Dennis.  Please forgive my error.

Take care


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> C'mon Richie, high on one side and low on the other????? This sounds like a start to something like wrap vs. not or electric vs. stick burner.
> 
> 
> Dennis, Whatever you do, take care of it and do what the Dr. says. There are way too many butts and racks of ribs to check out too early. Besides, all wives need someone to keep them in line.
> ...


Joe this A.M. left side 90/66   Right side 126/77 pulse 74  Today was the lowest I have seen the right side

Richie


----------



## gwschenk (Jan 29, 2016)

Swimming, riding a bike, going for walks is great for blood pressure. It worked for me. Not to mention a good appetite is the best spice! Good luck, our health is the most important thing we have.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Joe this A.M. left side 90/66   Right side 126/77 pulse 74  Today was the lowest I have seen the right side
> Richie



That does it!  Now I have to start checking both sides.  If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?

Smoke it up
William


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

hamrhead1971 said:


> That does it! Now I have to start checking both sides. If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


Actually Doc gave me med for high BP and when I asked if I could swallow it on the right side would it work.Got the Deer in the head light stare 

So now if I think I need it to take it.

Don't know how many times they wanted to do an EKG

LOL

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2016)

Four20 said:


> Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.
> 
> My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


More sex will clear that problem right up then you can cook how you want.


----------



## eman (Jan 31, 2016)

Four20 said:


> Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.
> 
> My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


the salt is your main enemy when it comes to HBP. sugars are not the problem unless you are trying to loose weight.

  The wife and i removed 90% of the added salt from our diet years ago. I have a salt free rub that i use on chicken and pork . i still add a bit of kosher salt to a brisket or when grilling a steak. DO NOT fall into the nitrate free bacon trap . If you want to cut out nitrates you need to read up on what veggies contain nitrates and no cured meats.


----------



## four20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Coarse sea salt ( couple tablespoons ) mixed with white sugar seems to give me a good coating for a bark. I have watched guys use a tub of regular salt on butts. yeah alot drips off but, lets get real. I have chrons and have learned that my spices and herbs have stabilizers in them to keep their natural color.Those are hard on the digestive system. co


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2016)

hamrhead1971 said:


> That does it! Now I have to start checking both sides. If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


That depends on why you're high on one side & low on the other:

My left side averages 50 points higher than my right side, but it has nothing to do with what I eat, or salt, or anything else.

It has to do with the fact that an idiot Dr ripped a hole in my Aorta, and my whole aorta completely dissected.

So I take 900 mg of Labetalol to lower the left side to keep my Aorta from Rupturing, and the right side then goes down with it, causing dizziness, because it's the low right side that goes to the brain.

So one thing worse than salt for BP is Stupid "Doctors"!!!

Bear


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 31, 2016)

eman said:


> the salt is your main enemy when it comes to HBP. sugars are not the problem unless you are trying to loose weight.
> 
> The wife and i removed 90% of the added salt from our diet years ago. I have a salt free rub that i use on chicken and pork . i still add a bit of kosher salt to a brisket or when grilling a steak. DO NOT fall into the nitrate free bacon trap . If you want to cut out nitrates you need to read up on what veggies contain nitrates and no cured meats.


This!^^^^^^^

Sea salt really isn't that bad for you, don't fear it too much. Check your diet, pop, chips, cookies, fast food, cut red meat down to just a couple times a week. Watch all the processed foods as well.

Went through all this myself, found Coke Zero, lowest sodium I could find, ate salads twice a week and lost 50lbs to be able to get off the meds as I'm on so many others as it is. It's not the end of the world and a little effort on your part can clear it up, I know this for a fact. Good luck.


----------



## four20 (Jan 27, 2016)

Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.

My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

Get a monitor and take it everyday,the V.A. just gave me one my Dr. said I have high,and a prescription.Comes down to I have high on one side low on the other.So she said just keep the med in case I need it.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree with Richie.

Get a monitor & take it yourself several times a day.

My blood pressure is always normal, except when I get it taken at the Dr.'s office.

It's called white coat syndrome. Very common.

Al


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have that. I go back o to be dr  get there in time then wait half a day to see him.  Yeah my BP is up. I'm pissed by the time I get in.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2016)

I have some bp issues too and i found the best thing to lower my bp so far has been cutting down/out caffeine. Its impacts my bp so much more than sodium etc. try to cut back your caffeine intake and see if that doesn't make a difference.

happy smoking

phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe time to experiment with dehydrating fruits and peppers to grind up for rubs!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/150084/no-salt-blueberry-cherry-rubbed-baby-backs-q-view-review


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 27, 2016)

Caffeine can make a difference. Also getting enough sleep.


----------



## four20 (Jan 28, 2016)

I don’t do coffee. but gotta have my mountain dew in the morning. I kinda think their machine is broken. I have seen my BP 180 over 155, but that was after a meth head neighbour flipped out hearing voices and I got busted in the chops trying to help his elderly mother get him calm.


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 29, 2016)

That Mountain Dew (high octane) is great but it has more caffeine in it than coffee. My go to drink when sluggish. Between the sugar and the caffeine its like a can of spinach.


----------



## joe black (Jan 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Get a monitor and take it everyday,the V.A. just gave me one my Dr. said I have high,and a prescription.Comes down to I have high on one side low on the other.So she said just keep the med in case I need it.
> Richie




C'mon Richie, high on one side and low on the other?????  This sounds like a start to something like wrap vs. not or electric vs. stick burner.


Dennis,  Whatever you do, take care of it and do what the Dr. says.  There are way too many butts and racks of ribs to check out too early.  Besides,  all wives need someone to keep them in line.

Take care, my friend,  Joe.Thumbs Up


----------



## joe black (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry Donnie, I typed Dennis.  Please forgive my error.

Take care


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> C'mon Richie, high on one side and low on the other????? This sounds like a start to something like wrap vs. not or electric vs. stick burner.
> 
> 
> Dennis, Whatever you do, take care of it and do what the Dr. says. There are way too many butts and racks of ribs to check out too early. Besides, all wives need someone to keep them in line.
> ...


Joe this A.M. left side 90/66   Right side 126/77 pulse 74  Today was the lowest I have seen the right side

Richie


----------



## gwschenk (Jan 29, 2016)

Swimming, riding a bike, going for walks is great for blood pressure. It worked for me. Not to mention a good appetite is the best spice! Good luck, our health is the most important thing we have.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

tropics said:


> Joe this A.M. left side 90/66   Right side 126/77 pulse 74  Today was the lowest I have seen the right side
> Richie



That does it!  Now I have to start checking both sides.  If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?

Smoke it up
William


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

hamrhead1971 said:


> That does it! Now I have to start checking both sides. If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


Actually Doc gave me med for high BP and when I asked if I could swallow it on the right side would it work.Got the Deer in the head light stare 

So now if I think I need it to take it.

Don't know how many times they wanted to do an EKG

LOL

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jan 29, 2016)

Four20 said:


> Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.
> 
> My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


More sex will clear that problem right up then you can cook how you want.


----------



## eman (Jan 31, 2016)

Four20 said:


> Well its true ! Rubbing meat can cause vision problems.
> 
> My BP is too high and I now am required to cut out sodium and nitrates. So I am swapping to coarse sea salt and coarse black pepper for a rub. No more brown sugar. No more weird preservative in my onion powder or paprika.


the salt is your main enemy when it comes to HBP. sugars are not the problem unless you are trying to loose weight.

  The wife and i removed 90% of the added salt from our diet years ago. I have a salt free rub that i use on chicken and pork . i still add a bit of kosher salt to a brisket or when grilling a steak. DO NOT fall into the nitrate free bacon trap . If you want to cut out nitrates you need to read up on what veggies contain nitrates and no cured meats.


----------



## four20 (Jan 31, 2016)

Coarse sea salt ( couple tablespoons ) mixed with white sugar seems to give me a good coating for a bark. I have watched guys use a tub of regular salt on butts. yeah alot drips off but, lets get real. I have chrons and have learned that my spices and herbs have stabilizers in them to keep their natural color.Those are hard on the digestive system. co


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2016)

hamrhead1971 said:


> That does it! Now I have to start checking both sides. If your high on one side and low on the other, can you average em out and call it good?
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


That depends on why you're high on one side & low on the other:

My left side averages 50 points higher than my right side, but it has nothing to do with what I eat, or salt, or anything else.

It has to do with the fact that an idiot Dr ripped a hole in my Aorta, and my whole aorta completely dissected.

So I take 900 mg of Labetalol to lower the left side to keep my Aorta from Rupturing, and the right side then goes down with it, causing dizziness, because it's the low right side that goes to the brain.

So one thing worse than salt for BP is Stupid "Doctors"!!!

Bear


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 31, 2016)

eman said:


> the salt is your main enemy when it comes to HBP. sugars are not the problem unless you are trying to loose weight.
> 
> The wife and i removed 90% of the added salt from our diet years ago. I have a salt free rub that i use on chicken and pork . i still add a bit of kosher salt to a brisket or when grilling a steak. DO NOT fall into the nitrate free bacon trap . If you want to cut out nitrates you need to read up on what veggies contain nitrates and no cured meats.


This!^^^^^^^

Sea salt really isn't that bad for you, don't fear it too much. Check your diet, pop, chips, cookies, fast food, cut red meat down to just a couple times a week. Watch all the processed foods as well.

Went through all this myself, found Coke Zero, lowest sodium I could find, ate salads twice a week and lost 50lbs to be able to get off the meds as I'm on so many others as it is. It's not the end of the world and a little effort on your part can clear it up, I know this for a fact. Good luck.


----------

